# New job



## rachjack (Nov 24, 2014)

I have an interview for a job next week and my head is all over the place. I have been trying to conceive for 2 years and am looking to start IVF treatment next year. I am a teacher and am applying for a job starting in September next year. My concern is that I am desperate to fall pregnant and would like to think that by September I will be pregnant. However, if I am what do I do about telling my new employer if I get the job? Should I be open about the fact we are trying in the interview or not say anything and just cross that bridge when I come to it?


----------



## Emmylou80 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi rachjack. I recently started a job and had the same dilemma as to whether I should be up front about my situation as I thought I was 6 weeks pregnant at the time I accepted the job from our first icsi cycle. I decided not to say anything after a friend said that I wouldn't announce to my boss I was trying to get pregnant naturally so why tell him about ivf? A week later I had a scan that showed the sac was empty and I went on to have a mc. I'm glad I didn't say anything now. September is so far away, anything could happen between now and then. Don't worry about telling them anything until you (hopefully) have some good news to tell. X


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Rachjack

It's a really tricky one isn't it, trying to ink of your career and ivf at the same time. I'm also a teacher so have been through this.

I think firstly check the maternity leave guidelines, will you be entitled to the same amount of leave and pay in a new post if have only recently started it? Are you staying in the same lea or moving? As although statutory maternity pay will be the same, occupational may not.

If in the same situation I think I'd be either tempted to apply and keep quiet about the ivf (then if it works, yes you will have to face telling them you are pregnant, but you don't have to admit to ivf) or if in the unfortunate case of it not working, at least you have the job you wanted.

I certainly wouldn't anything about it in an interview as although they can't base a decision on it, I'd be amazed if any school willingly took on someone who might be hoping to be pregnant by the time the job started.

Either that or decide to stay in same post whilst undergoing ivf.

I hope this helps, good luck x


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

you do not need to disclose anything to them in the interview stage - just the same as you wouldnt have to disclose any health conditions.
the interview is purely to assess if your able to do the job well - everything else comes after.

its then up to you what you tell them and when - if you do get the job make sure you check all thier policies around maternity - sick leave, ongoing health conditions etc so that you have a good idea of where you stand if you are pregnant or still going through treatment in september.

best of luck


----------



## rachjack (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. That is very helpful. You are right, I have to carry on with my life as before and presume I am not going to get pregnant by September next year. If I do, nothing else will matter then anyway. Unfortunately I am unable to stay in my current post as I don't have a job at the moment due to relocating for husband. Great advice. Thank you.


----------



## rachjack (Nov 24, 2014)

So I got the teaching job starting in September.However instead of being happy and excited, all I can think about is that September is 8 months away and after TTC for 2 years and looking to start IVF in January I am hoping that I will be pregnant between now and my new job. I really want this job, but i also want a child. Unfortunately I'm not able to plan when to have a family like most people. I can't keep putting my life and career on hold in the hope of conceiving. It is doing my head in. I don't want to stop trying naturally and put baby making on hold as I'm not getting any younger. I'm 34 next year which scares me!!!


----------



## Roxymurphy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hiya

I had the same dilemma earlier this year. I got offered my dream job as I was about to start my 3rd round of treatment. However it meant leaving my career of 10 years which I had only stayed in because I kept thinking I would have a baby and wanted the security. 

In the end I decided to be selfish and take the new job and do treatment which sadly failed. I am so much happier in my new job which I love and imagine if I hadn't taken the job, was still miserable in my old job AND my treatment hadn't worked. 

The one thing the last 3 and a half years has taught me is life can't go on hold. I make decisions as if I'm not going to have a baby and then if and when baby does come along I will then make changes to accommodate the baby. It is too painful to plan my life around a baby that never comes.

Hope this helps. Xx


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi

Just jumping on your thread (hope you don't mind) and wondered how any of you got on with your decisions about this?

I have been offered another job, and I think it'd be far more enjoyable and far less stressful tan my current job which I really don't like.  However, it'd start just before our first round of IVf is likely to start.  I'm not sure if that's a good idea or not.  Would I be able to get the time off I'd need and would I be entitled to that time off or not (not even sure what time off that would be really yet)?  Should I tell them or not? Is a change at that time a good idea?

But on the other side, I think the stress of my current job really isn't helping matters. 

So confused about what to do...

Any thoughts or your experiences of what you did and how it worked would be welcome, thanks


----------

